# Surely This Is Not The Way To Handle A Gator!



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, I came across THIS on youtube today and I was wondering whether the method in which they're handling the crocodile is correct! I mean surely that animal is a lot stronger than them and if it wanted to it could take off a ligament or two! I'm not knocking their skill or experience I'm just thinking whether this should be done in a public environment like that as there's plenty of children around to witness something go wrong. Anyone agree or want to share their ideas? Or am I just speaking from an inexperienced viewpoint?

:2thumb:


----------



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Forgot to add! When I see other zoos (larger zoos) and rescues handle their crocs they use a rope which they put around the muzzle first before they get quite a lot of people to restrain the animal. What alarmed me about these is the fact that they just enter the water and pick it up!


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it's called natural selection :lol2: Yeah handling a big croc like that is probably not the best idea since it can just whip around and bite your head off...but the guy obviously is familiar with the reptile and it's probably a little tame. I wish the girl didn't Talk about herself so much though, and speed the tour down so we can see what is in the tanks!
I've only ever grappled with a baby alligator and though it was some time ago I think I was told to put one hand around the base of it's tail and one hand under it's neck, to reduce the thrashing. But they are still quite strong, even as babies.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmmm, whats on todays agenda? Well, I'll be going to mess around with a big ass croc, so I best wear the skimpiest outfit I have.


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*no way to handle an alligator*

I think he must know this alligator very well as well as its,the alligator,small brain allows.

I swim with my 11 ft black caiman with no problem after its been fed on 5 chickens I wouldn't do it otherwise just in case it doesn't recognize between me and a chicken, I say swim. I go into the lake and Pedro swims away after first coming very close to check me out.


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gator handling*

Handling mississipiensis is very different to handling crocodiles,they tend to be slower to the point of being lazy especially if kept well fed,that said they are still massively powerfull and there is still a large element of risk,this handler obviously knows this animal very well and vice versa!!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

If she's happy to be film in a bikini, I'm happy to watch her in a bikini


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> If she's happy to be film in a bikini, I'm happy to watch her in a bikini


It may surprse some people that there was an alligator in this clip!
:lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Frogsrule10 said:


> It may surprse some people that there was an alligator in this clip!
> :lol2:


Is there ??? :blush:


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

crap tits


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

House of Venom said:


> crap tits


hahahahaha epic sod the gator the girl has crap tits lmao


----------

